# At what age did your puppy mustache/beard?



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a picture of Butters at 13 weeks old, you can see he is getting very furry. His body hair is growing quite long making his head look a little small (but still very cute). He doesn't yet have a beard or mustache (I hope I am using the right term). At what age did your pups develop long facial hair that needed to be trimmed? I love it when they have the teddy bear look.

I saw some pictures of Mairi1's pup Molly and she was quite shaggy at a young age?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's cute! Some just have less facial hair or "open" smooth faces. I have one with a smooth face and her coat is wavier than my other who has a very very hairy face. You just don't know what your gonna get 

Mairi's Molly is a curly girl! Adorable too.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess part of the fun is watching them change over time. Lola is beautiful! Love her colour.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Butters is adorable. I think it is different per dog and how curly. I'll put some of Jake and willow at around four months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Jake and Willow are both so cute! Both were quite furry and curly at 4 months. I guess the coat type makes a difference.

At what age does the adult coat come in?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Butters said:


> Jake and Willow are both so cute! Both were quite furry and curly at 4 months. I guess the coat type makes a difference.
> 
> At what age does the adult coat come in?


Mine both came in around ten months. Jake's was terrible and matts and has to stay short. Willow got really curly but only matts on her ears really. I could grow her long but she gets woolly and frizzy. 
You can kind of tell from the pictures. He is wavy and she is curly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Adult coat comes in from about 7/8 months.

Lola at 4 months...










Nina who has more hair than Lola, much longer but straighter down her back. Always the fuzziest face though... This was after her first groom


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and this was them on Boxing Day.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This was Molly at 14 weeks old


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> This was Molly at 14 weeks old


Ha she looks like she's got cats whiskers! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha she looks like she's got cats whiskers! X


I know they are still there but when her mustache grows you can see them and they are still white??


----------

